# Misc from today



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Went out to play with the goats, and didn't get much in the way of pictures of them because they were too busy browsing than wanting to pose.

Thought I'd show the difference in our place since we got goats 2 years ago next month.

April 2010 looking towards the creek & main goat pen where the barn is at









Standing in nearly the same spot looking the same direction - That HUGE pile is what we got from this side! We are trying to figure out how to get rid of it, possibly try to turn it to mulch at some point.









Same spot looking up towards the front <south>









Today - lots of new grass coming up!









April 2010 - looking at the area where the above pics were taken 









Snow White May 2010 in the woods, it was so grown up back there like a wild jungle









Took this of our neighbors woods <west>, this is only March and look how grown up and thick it is, that's what our woods used to look like, not to mentiont here is a lot of junk/trash scattered, buried, etc. that we've dug out









The woods - north view <all I did was turn around and take this pic from the same place as the pics above> - yes Daffodil heaven!









Other parts of the woods - looking east









Looking north again towards the back of the woods


















Towards the back of the woods looking south towards the front of our property









Pile of underbrush, broken limbs, etc. 









Logs we left for the goat kids to play on










Goats doing their thing  And more logs for them to climb on









Max, Lyrica and my son James - giving me that HUH? look LOL









Cupcake Sparkles 2 weeks old 









Big Bang with a crazy look saying MOM DON"T LEAVE ME!!! LOL









Wysteria 









Max trying to get over a log LOL 









Lyrica









My son and Max 









Big Bang again....DON"T LEAVE ME MOM LOL









Madison and her daughter Wysteria showin' some love 









Wysteria and my oldest daughter and son on the 'baby goat bridge' haha...yep I've said it before we use pallets for EVERYTHING.









My daughter, Wysteria, Cupcake Sparkles and Madison









Big Bang should have been named Big Baby...LOL









No i wish they wouldn't drink from the creek! Trouble and Madison's twins









Big Bang trying to figure out why Max and Lyrica are following him LOL


















Max is 2 weeks old today









Max came over and was trying to bully Big Bang LOL!!! <Look at the wild winter hair on Bangs butt LOL>









Big Bang is still putting on weight from being severly sick. Although he is happy and doesn't seem bothered, his back leg looks to be permanently damaged as well as his tail  Occassionally his leg will do this, and he can not hold his tail up more than half way. 
He doesn't harrass the girls so as long as he doesn't he'll get to go out with them during the day when weather is nice, he's very laid back.
In fact, he's like an overgrown puppy he was following me everywhere, if I ran he chased me LOL 


















He was chasing me, i stopped and tried to snap a pic real quick while he passed me up LOL









One more...

I took this one the other day and forgot about it.

Lyrica peeking at me through the rails on the front porch... :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute pictures! I especially love that last one of Lyrica - so adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya'll have done alot of work on your property! That is alot of woods to clear out for sure. But the woods are very pretty-especially yours because you have cleared it out some. I know the goats must love the woods. 

Sweet Big Bang-he looks like such a sweet boy. I would give him a big ole hug if I could. Who cares if his leg and tail don't "work" right-he is sweet and pretty enough to more than make up for that :hug: 

I wish I could get my hands on that Cupcake Sparkles--- :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they've all grown up so much!

Big Baby is such a thick buck!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just LOVE your pics! and you have some very nice goaties!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Yep Big 'Baby' Bang :laugh: is a good boy.
I'm fine with his leg/tail as long as he's comfortable 
A month and a half ago we took him to the vet when he was extremely sick, he weighed 101lbs and he had lost a lot of weight up to that point from being so sick, and not being able to eat grain.
We're thinking he's gained at least 10-15lbs since then. He's filling out well over his ribs and a bit over the butt, but he lost all his rear end muscling, so it's going to take time to get that rounded rump back.

We love the girls and the babies, they are each very special to us, and we love them dearly. They are good for 'mutt bred' goats  
We're hoping to add a couple of young high percentage/fullbloods soon, bring in more width/meat.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful! I really wish we had some pasture in the woods for our goats. All your goats look great. Big Bang is looking a lot better too, I really like him!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Maggie  They love the woods, they go back there 2-3 times a day and spend an hour or more. In the summer it's cooler back there so they will spend nearly all day back there.
We're trying to get the ground cleaned up some back there so that we can eventually plant grass and anything else we can come up with <blackberries since there are none!>. Going to finish cleaning up all the broken/dead trees & limbs, and cut down the dead trees. 
Biggest problem is just trying to get rid of the big piles, especially the one by the boys pen. When we first started clearing the land the woods came up nearly where the barn is! It was a huge mess too - years ago an old big brick house had caught fire, and instead of cleaning it out, they bulldozed it back and covered it with dirt! Everything, even the old junk cars! It was bad, we had people come and haul off whole cars, we collected so many bricks my husband made a walkway around the house by the driveway with them. Found whole cement porch steps in tact - broke those up and used those around the barn so the goats can walk on them.

So it's changed dramatically from when we bought it. There is also a TON of tires behind the boys pen that we have no idea what to do with <can't haul them to the dump no trailer and I heard it's $10 a tire!>. I thought about burying them half way, side by side for goats to play on. And painting some, burying them and putting flowers in them, but we'll see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...... :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Love all the pictures but the last two got me! Love Big Bang passing by shot and Lyrica through the fence look! In my book as long as a goat is happy and enjoying life then its fine (re: Big Bang) and I am glad to see him feeling soo good.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Candice. These are awesome. I love how well they cleaned up the forest. That is a good representation. Big Bang sure looks good now.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

the visual difference after browsing is amazing. it really makes the property a lot more appealing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your goats always look so clean and nice, so tell the trust, you been giving them a bath lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow they sure did alot of work!! And they all look great too!
Ive been reluctant to turn ours loose in the jungle. Last owners threw all kinds of junk into the blackberries. But that was the way it was in those days.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I love looking at your photography :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Randi said:


> I love looking at your photography :greengrin:


She's really really talented huh!?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks, I greatly appreciate it  I love playing around with the camera, and being able to share them with everyone. Pictures tell such amazing and fun stories 

Big Bang has greatly improved, but we're having a reoccuring lice issue with him. We've been treating him 2x a month with permectrin spray, but his hair is so thick I had a hard time seeing down by the skin, plus his skin is dark. Thought we had it under control until about a week or so ago, I noticed he was constantly itching. A few days ago we decided to shave him to see if that would help. OMG he was covered in the little critters. I felt so awful! He looks ridiculous...but we're able to treat him so much more effectively now.
We shaved all the girls and kids that we turn him out with during the day, and they all look ridiculous too LOL But they didn't have more than a few lice on a couple of them. 
Needless to say...no pics of those goats for a while without embarrassing them LOL I told my husband at least next time he could make them look better or let me shave them so I don't embarrass them! I think he'll improve a lot now that we are attacking the critters with a more effective approach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

You have awesome goats and take wonderful photos. A wonderful family too. A great food set up for your goats too. Our goats have absolutely nothing to eat on our acres at this present time of year. Everything is dry here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I thought I"d post a few updated pictures I took while out in the woods today, I didn't take many as I was busy working with the puppy on the leash, and checking the fenceline for places she can sneak out of <dont get me started on that...>.

We should have grass growing back here in the spring/summer next year 

Looking northeast


















At the back of the property looking east/southeast









Looking south









South/southwest









Star and SP are never far away haha...









Big Bang 









SP, Wysteria, Big Bang and Star thought they were being sneaky walking behind me along the fenceline....then I turned around with the camera 









Trying to pretend they aren't following me lol









The girls grazing in the backyard









Trouble and double Trouble haha --- Wysteria and Lyrica


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Candice, check this site out; http://waste.ky.gov/RLA/Waste Tires/Pages/TireAmnesty.aspx All you'd have to do is figure out transportation (rent/borrow a truck).

Being an in total disregard of the environment, global warming, kumbaya, green peace, etc., I'd pile the tires on those big arse brush piles, wait for a snow accumulation, and set the whole mess on fire!!

Bob


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats clean out so well. Well all accept mine. Mine would rather chew on the trees bark than ear brush. Great pictures though. If you ever get tired of Big Bang go ahead and send him my way. 

Holy tire mountain Arkie. With all the tires that accumulate and roll down the wash when the floods come I could so make a pile like that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I did hear about this and they had it in my county but we missed it 
I'll have to find out more info for future sites.

When we bought this place we knew we were in for a clean up. I never in a million years thought that many tires were buried in the 'mound' OMG you guys, it was awful. They took a big brick house that burned down, and just bulldozed it back, covering it with dirt. When we used the bobcat we unearthed a whole car buried, refrigerator, and soooo many other things. Glass is an ongoing cleanup, we're always stopping and picking it up off the ground.
in the creek past our fenceline there are bottles, tires, etc.

The same of it is, this is not a 'dumpy' area, we're surrounded by stunning horse farms. Nobody wanted to deal with the mess though. We've come a long way <this used to be farm land, there were no woods!>.
Getting rid of the brush piles will be a hard task, as burning them is impossible  Too risky to catch trees on fire, so we'll see what happens. It's unattractive to look at but right now they don't bother anything. The only ones I am worried about are the big ones on the east fenceline, and up in the front part of the pen, those need to go - and may end up renting a chipper/shredder next year for as much as we can get done in a day.

I have actually found some uses for the tires. We did a little 'test' garden this year, grew tomatoes, peppers and green beans in some that we brought up behind our back deck. Of course they look bad now since everything has died off, but our tomato plants and peppers did great, we planted them late in the season, and the tomatoes were about 6ft tall, and I got more bell peppers than I've ever gotten before.
Green beans didn't do well. So we might even try to paint some of those tires and use them to plant veggies and maybe even some flowers in.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Your woods look like goat heaven!
If you have any means of hauling the brush, most places that make mulch will let you dump it for free, at least around us. We just spent the last week hauling brush/logs/chips for customers after the storm! Chipper rentals aren't too bad either if you can use it all day and get your moneys worth.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL PLACE ! and I LOVE YOUR GOATS!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love your pictures Candice. Your goats look so warm and fuzzy! They look just like my goat, short and fat! LOL! That's what makes them cute though. I love seeing pictures of your kids with the goats; so cute.


----------



## barb_jess (Dec 17, 2012)

Candice - I really liked looking at your pictures and hope I can ask you some questions. I am looking at some rural property and want to raise goats and chickens. The place I am looking at has at least 6 acres of wooded, hilly land that has the overgrown tangle of your original pictures. Did you allow the goats in the area when you first started clearing the downed branches and getting all the junk from the buried house or did you wait until it was partially cleared? How often do you let the goats out of their pens and into the wooded area to graze and how do you get them rounded back up? Now that you have cleared up the area, will the goats keep it cleared other than the branches brought down by storms? Do you have a dog to help and if so what kind? Thanks in advance. As you can tell, I have not raised goats before.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the pictures ! Gorgeous place you have there !


----------

